# Closest working rom to ICS



## AlanPototsky (Jul 15, 2011)

OK I have tried the ICS non-working rom's and love what I see. Especially the way Gmail looks.

Is there a working ROM that has the look and feel of ICS (esp Gmail)?


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I like Liquid Gingerbread 3.2. I always end up back on it...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Thundershed 1.2, come with ics theme options, pretty spot on and smooth/stable.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I've tried all of them at one time or another but now I'm on a serious miui ics kick. It is one of the most enjoyable all around cool and refreshing roms I've used in a long time.


----------



## chavist (Aug 10, 2011)

If you need wifi tether stay away from Liquid and Thundershed. I second MIUI, but the theme is not ics

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanPototsky (Jul 15, 2011)

I take it I will have to wait for a fully working ICS to get the "new" gmail?
Wifi tether is important - I need it for my Ipad!
I put Miui 5.5 on and I forgot how sweet Miui is (had it on my Incredible a long time ago) it really has come a long way. Sad about the MMS not working though.


----------



## feedhead (Jun 10, 2011)

chavist said:


> If you need wifi tether stay away from Liquid and Thundershed. I second MIUI, but the theme is not ics
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Not sure what kinda of problems you are having. I'm on Thundershed's ROM and tethering with Beta 11 from http://code.google.c...id-wifi-tether/
It is working like champ. I can tether my ICS running Touchpad to my Bolt all day at work w/o a hiccup.


----------



## ph19971207 (Oct 10, 2011)

feedhead said:


> Not sure what kinda of problems you are having. I'm on Thundershed's ROM and tethering with Beta 11 from http://code.google.c...id-wifi-tether/
> It is working like champ. I can tether my ICS running Touchpad to my Bolt all day at work w/o a hiccup.


I agree with Feedhead, no problems with Liquid in regards to tethering. I have two Bolts, both with Liquid3.2, and can tether all day long.


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17076-theme-thunderbolt-miui-40x-ics-stock-lookfeel-tutorial/


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I say go with liquid. Great rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

Liquid comes with built in wifi and usb tethering... I'm using it right now.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

I have tries all the "ics" roms out there and I still go back to thundershed. It has the most complete ics option out of all the ones I have tried. I can also tether just fine. I'm currently on thundershed 1.1 and using open garden wifi tether

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

(T-Shed's or any other) CM7 + zdunes ICS theme and a few other mod's gets it close to ICS


----------

